# Coding 93015



## annie17 (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a physician that did performed a Cardiovascular stress test using maximal or submaximal treadmill or bicycle exercise, continuous electrocardiographic monitoring, and/or pharmacological stress; with physician supervision, with interpretation and report CPT code 93015. He want to bill for 93015 twice.   

He thinks that maybe 10% of the time, we initiate a stress test on the treadmill, run through the entire sequence, and the patient cannot get their heart rate to the target.  They then convert to a chemical stress test.

Since we have delivered two separate and distinct services, he wants to bill for both (each has a separate report) with a -25 modifier on the second one?

I have told him we can only bill for 93015 once. 
Can someone give me feed back on their feelings about this?


Thanks,
 AJ


----------



## kcookmeyer (Nov 14, 2007)

If the chemical stress test is a nuclear stress then you can code the injection codes.


----------



## annie17 (Nov 14, 2007)

He is it is not doing a nuclear stress test. He is only doing the 93015.


----------

